# Nik Filers plug-ins question...



## JohnC (Feb 2, 2009)

I did a search and only 1 thread from '3/'8 showed up with no answer to this...

Does Adobe Lightroom work with Nik Filters?

From their site it reads:

System Requirements






Windows

Windows 2''' Professional, Windows XP, Windows Vista (32-bit)
Pentium III 1GHz or better
512 MB RAM
Adobe Photoshop 7 through CS4, Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.' through 7.'; other Adobe Photoshop Plug-in Compatible Application**
** Nik Software product filters are developed to integrate seamlessly into many popular image editing applications that support the Adobe plug-in architecture and there are numerous software applications that accept Adobe plug-in compatible filters. Please consult your image editing application's documentation for compatibility and installation instructions for 3rd-party plug-ins.

Thanks for the help. :cheesy:


----------



## topanga (Feb 2, 2009)

I use NIK Color Efex Pro 3.' Complete and Silver Efex Pro and they work as plug-ins with CS4/PS.  They do not work as plug-ins with LR.  You can send your photos from LR through PS and then apply the NIK filters, save and send back to LR.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 2, 2009)

I have Adobe Creative Suite 2 Premium, so wil they work in PS CS2?

Sorry for all the rookie questions, but I'm pretty new to all this.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, it says 7 through to CS4, and CS2 falls right in the middle.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool, I was just making sure before I ordered a copy. Thanks for the help and confirmation.


----------



## Loki_D_Wolf (Feb 9, 2009)

*Ummmmm*



darr said:


> I use NIK Color Efex Pro 3.' Complete and Silver Efex Pro and they work as plug-ins with CS4/PS. They do not work as plug-ins with LR. You can send your photos from LR through PS and then apply the NIK filters, save and send back to LR.


 
Ok, I know how to send it to PS and work on it there. I can't figure this part out.  Howl do you send it back to PS?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## topanga (Feb 9, 2009)

Loki_D_Wolf said:


> Ok, I know how to send it to PS and work on it there. I can't figure this part out.  Howl do you send it back to PS?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



I click the "X" (close) on the image's top right corner; it will ask you if you want to save it, click yes and it will travel back into LR.  Remember to flatten the layers before saving if you want to save space; not if you want to keep your layers active.

Best,
Darr


----------



## Loki_D_Wolf (Feb 10, 2009)

*Saved*



darr said:


> I click the "X" (close) on the image's top right corner; it will ask you if you want to save it, click yes and it will travel back into LR.  Remember to flatten the layers before saving if you want to save space; not if you want to keep your layers active.
> 
> Best,
> Darr



Nope, that didn't work.  For some reason the default folder in PS2 isn't going to LR2.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2009)

Loki, what Lightroom version?


----------

